# DIY Spray Drying Rack



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Having nothing locally available, I did a search to see if there were any good ideas out there. This one is pretty ingenious. She forgot to where the whites for the pic, though…










One day I will have a shop. One day...


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not bad. Here's a pic of one I've dubbed the Schmidt rack. (Sorry if I misspelled that, Paul)


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> Not bad. Here's a pic of one I've dubbed the Schmidt rack. (Sorry if I misspelled that, Paul)


I was going to make one like that after I saw the Schmidt setup, but had to settle for wood dowels. Those metal pieces are too rich for my blood at the moment. But it has served me well for the last couple of years.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

These rocks are really nice. What prevents us from doing this type of setup is due to the fact that it is difficult to spray both sides in one day without leaving superficial scratches on one side or the other. Plus there's always the risk of one side sticking to the rack supports. Therefore we go with door and cabinet deckers that are sold out of Amarillo Texas. They allow you to spray both sides 2 coats in one day and return to service the following day. All that is needed is a slight touch up in the small holes that are drilled on each side or at the top and bottom of each cabinet door.


----------



## matthew.murray.g (6 mo ago)

804 Paint said:


> Having nothing locally available, I did a search to see if there were any good ideas out there. This one is pretty ingenious. She forgot to where the whites for the pic, though…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any idea what she used to support the back Tees? galvanize steel is not an option as it does not slide through the Tee fulling. I can’t seem to figure that part of this out.


----------

